# what to eat b4 workout on atkins diet



## internet ay (Feb 5, 2003)

*what to eat b4 workout on carb depleting stage of carb ups?*

if im not eating carbs, what should i eat to fuel a workout?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Whatever that meal is supposed to consist of. If no carbs then fat and protein. 

DOes atkins have carb ups?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Welcome to the Board 

Not really....Atkins has 'Phases"....starting w/induction....

....There is one sentence in his book that many miss...it says "Eat these vegetables in abundance"....After Induction....carbs go up....and Atkins is very Pro-Berry himself 


DP


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

What phase are you in? I ask because you say that you are not eating any carbs., yet even the induction period allows some carbohydrate.  One bit of advice I can offer from experience is to drink plenty or water. (DP thinks to himself, "Oooh, now that's original, DM!") The Atkins diet, at least the induction phase, tends to increase the odds for dehydration somewhat. 
w8, you sound as if you've never researched the Atkins deal....not your style form what I've seen...then again, you probably never needed it. lifter:


----------



## askjoe (Feb 6, 2003)

Try a low carb protein powder - it'll spare lean muscle tissue and keep your metabolism up - you'll burn fat nearly the whole time.  

Askjoe


----------



## internet ay (Feb 6, 2003)

well im not on the atkins diet, im sorry. i was tired when i wrote that.    i meant i was going to try carb ups, and i was curious what to eat while i was depleting so i have energy at the gym.     do carb ups burn fat in the depletion stage. and then help  your muscles when you eat the carbs?   does it increase muscle mass or does it make you cut?

sorry for the thousand questions. im new to this


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

Lowering your carbs will make you leaner because instead of using glucose for energy your body will be burning its own stored fat.  If you are eating low carbs make sure you keep you Fat intake and Protien intake high(always keep protien high, 1-2g per lb. of body weight, regardless of what kind of diet you are on).  The carb up is used to restore glcogen levels and spark your metabolism becasue when you do any diet your metabolism slows down.  If your metabolism slows down to much then you are not burining calories so the carb up will help to reset your metabolism.  Also restoring glcogen levels will give you more energy in the gym.

After a couple of days of eating low carbs you may start to look flat.  The carb up will fill you muscles out do to the increased water that is stored along with muscle glycogen so you will look harder and fuller.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

There is a lot of conflicting stuff going on in here.

You need to explain what type of diet you are doing and why, if you'd like a proper answer to your question.  Optimal pre and post carbs "meals" will vary depending on your diet, goals, and body predispostion.  

Like everything, this is context driven, there is no one-size-fits-all.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

> You need to explain what type of diet you are doing and why, if you'd like a proper answer to your question. Optimal pre and post carbs "meals" will vary depending on your diet, goals, and body predispostion.



Yes there is a lot of conflicting info going on here.  I thought he was reffering to weekly carb loading/carb ups.  I didn't think he was talking specifically about pre and post workout nutrition.  I thought the thread started like that but then it seemed his next question was about something different??????


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

His originial and follow-up posts, contain the conflict, thus, the conflicting responses.  If he clears it up we can better address his needs.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

DaMayor misunderstood as well. 
Therefore, in an effort to simplify the situation, I hereby retract any and all references made to the Atkins diet. 
I will now quietly observe......


----------



## internet ay (Feb 6, 2003)

alright let me explain my situation.
im 6'5 200lbs
ive been working out for about 6 months now 4-5 days a week. im not on any particular diet except for i eat a lot of protien a day(200-300g), and i eat healthy(no fast food, candy etc).

i just started to go on the workout program that gopro wrote in the training forum.

i want to get bigger but at the same time i have some fat i wanna burn on my abs.

so i just found this forum like a week ago and i was reading about carb ups. and i figured id try them to maybe burn of some of my gut, and increase muscle mass.

so my question was while im on the depleting stage of the carb up, what to eat to make sure that i have energy at the gym.?

sorry im confusing you guys.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

You are misusing terms and that becomes confusing.

You can't have that much fat unless you have no muscle.  I am 30 pounds heavier than you and 7 inches shorter, and am at 18% BF.

So, I'd not worry about the fat.  Adding the workouts plus adding muscle should take care of some excess BF.  After you get to a good size (one you are happy with) you can focus on losing some fat.  

That said, you should be eating a lot.  And eating healthful; not by normal standards, but healthful by bodybuilding standards.  There is plenty of good info about what that is here.  In sum,

- eat 5-6 times a day
- eat BW x 15-18 for total cals (3000-3600) depending on your metabolism
- consume 200-300g of protein
- consume 100+ grams of fat, mostly EFAs
- balance should come from slow burning carbs, except
- simple carbs should be consumed with whey post workout


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

> so my question was while im on the depleting stage of the carb up, what to eat to make sure that i have energy at the gym.?



I don't understand what you mean by depleting stage of the carb up.  If you are trying to gain muscle you probably are eating enough carbs during the day that you don't even need a weekly carb up. 

How many calories are you eating a day?
howm much fat? How many carbs and what kind?  Protien looks okay at 200-300g per day.  You might even be able to get more than 300g.


----------



## internet ay (Feb 6, 2003)

sorry im misusing terms.

i dont have a lot of fat, i just have enough so i just cant see my abs, which is frustrating because i work my abs very well and i cant see them. so it almost seems pointless.(i probably have the fat because i drink twice a week)

i have been eating 5-6 times a day.

i dont really keep track of the calories, fats and carbs i eat, which might be my problem.

maybe i am misunderstanding the point of a carb up, and that is why i am confusing everyone. could someone explain to me better what it is, and if i should use it or not.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

You should not. 

It is used when you are dieting, and have restricted carbs.  Your goal should be to increase muecle mass.  When you do, and stop drinking, the fat will shed.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

> i dont have a lot of fat, i just have enough so i just cant see my abs, which is frustrating because i work my abs very well and i cant see them. so it almost seems pointless.(i probably have the fat because i drink twice a week)



Abs are made in the kitchen, not in the weight room.  You cna do crunches untill you are blue in the face but if you don't diet properly to lose the fat overtop of those abs you just wont see them.  Also drinking twice a week wont help. 



> i dont really keep track of the calories, fats and carbs i eat, which might be my problem.



Keeping track of this stuff is the best way to find out were you are going wrong.  Also what are your carb sources?  What kind of foods are you eating?

I use a carb up when I am cutting (like I am now).  Basically this is how I use but some people do different things:

If I am eating 100g or more of carbs a day I don't use a carb up
If I am eating 50-60g of carbs I will carb up once a week.
If I am eating under 50g (like I am now) I card up every 3rd or 4th day (ie every Sun and Wed) in my last meal.

My previous post explains why I do this so you can read it there.  Basically it is because carbs are muscle sparing and on a cut my carbs are so low that I run the risk of losing lean body mass.  So I purposley carb up/overfeed to prevent a catabolic state and to keep my metabolism running because it has a tendency to slow down due to dieting (eating in a caloric defecit).


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> My previous post explains why I do this so you can read it there.  Basically it is because carbs are muscle sparing and on a cut my carbs are so low that I run the risk of losing lean body mass.  So I purposley carb up/overfeed to prevent a catabolic state and to keep my metabolism running because it has a tendency to slow down due to dieting (eating in a caloric defecit).



Perhaps more important than this is that when dieting and restricting carbs, leptin levels drop.  Reduced leptin means lots of bad things (too much to going into, but it is believed to be the cause of reduced metabolism, starvation mode, cravings, hunger, ....) and the carb ups will spike leptin.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah and leptin levels.  Man when leptin falls the cravings go through the roof.  When I was doing a ketogenic diet I would be freaking out bye wed. night.


----------



## internet ay (Feb 6, 2003)

i appreciate all the help from you guys even though i have no idea what i am talking about.

im gonna keep tract of what i eat on paper for like a week, and ill post it and maybe if you guys dont mind maybe you can critique it.

thanks .


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

that would be a good idea.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Net Ay, 

First of all, chill Bill. Don't overcomplicate the situation. Yes, these guys are throwing out a lot of new terminology, but you have to understand that: 
a.) They've been at this for a while, and have probably had similar, if not identical discussions about this topic. 
b.) P-funk has a PHD in Macronutritional Science, is a practicing dietician at NYU and is best friends with Masieo Kushi, creator of the Macrobiotic Diet.
c.) Twin Peak is an Elite Senior Member, has an impressive avatar (picture) below his name, and beyond that, I really don't know jack about his credentials other than what he says usually sounds pretty good.
 As for myself, I am the sometimes honorable Mayor of Dalzell....I am the same size as TP, with the exception of my percentage of body fat, which we will not discuss at this time.

Log your diet...every ounce, gram, iota.
Post it here...let these guys/gals critique it.
Listen, absorb, weigh out the information and use what is reasonable for you. Good Luck!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

> b.) P-funk has a PHD in Macronutritional Science, is a practicing dietician at NYU and is best friends with Masieo Kushi, creator of the Macrobiotic Diet.



I wish this were true.  

The only thing I do have is years of trial and error.....more emphasis on the error part


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

Shut up, man. I'm trying to make you look good!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

my bad

hey what is wrong with the way I look now?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

Uh, I've never seen ya. Need one of those pose down pics like TP.
I would post one of myself......no I wouldn't. Ah Hell, AlBob did! (Assuming that's him) (<<<AlBanana)


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

I would love to post a picture but I don't have a digital camera or a access to a scanner.  So it kind of sucks.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh yeah, for the record..the picture below my name on the left is not actually me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

Dude, you make up all that crap about Funky and that's the best you can do for me?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

Don't sweat it Tp, your pics speak for themself


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

Not sweatin, t'all.

Just wondering why I got all fact, and Funk got all fiction.  Hmmm, Funk maybe he couldn't think of anything good to say about you.....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

I am sure that is what it is.

This guy knows I am a dumbass.  Oh well.....one last person toi convince.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I am sure that is what it is.
> 
> This guy knows I am a dumbass.  Oh well.....one last person toi convince.



LMAO!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

TP-That was pretty much my point. Assuming that the pic is of you, (and not a clipping out of another muscle mag) in my opinion, results=credibility. 

P-Funkiage- I Don't think you're a dumb ass, man...that's Wreckmaster's job..or whatever dip wadd's name is...the special needs child who thinks this is a dirt-bike site.....Jesus behind the couch..yada yada yada. 

As for myself...well, let's just say that I'm 5'-10" and about 230 too, but I won't be submitting any pics for a year....Heh heh heh, ---Brings to mind something that happened last night. Since I only took "before" pics about a month ago,I decided to take some measurements. Y'know, neck,chest,waist,butt,biceps...Well, to keep a long story short, with the exception of a 16-3/4" neck and 17" bi's, I'm pretty much the same dimension everywhere else! The perfect frickin' STUMP! HA!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

That pic was from last summer when I was 195.  There are a whole series of them in several journals.  My more recent and fat pics are there as well.  I'll be cutting up soon.  I expect that when I get to about 210-215 I'll be as lean as I was in my avatar.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 6, 2003)

That's where I need to be, (again) 195-200lbs. firm.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

I would love to be 195-200lbs!!!


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2003)

*Body Opus*

Sorry for chiming in so late on the discussion. Have you ever heard of a diet book called Bodyopus by Dan Duchaine. It's a very detailed book, give three different diets and the one you would enjoy would be the Keto diet for 5 days and 2 day carb up. The diet is very good for lkosing fat and helping to maintain some muscle. It even tells you what foods to eat during the week and the carb up. 

I also have heard Lyle Mcdonald came out with a book even more easier to understand and follow, I think it's called CKD Dieting or something. Hope this helps.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

BodyOpus is a CKD.

The Anabolic Diet, by Di Pasquale is as well.

Lyle's book talks about both and the CKD in general, sort the encyclopedia of CKDs.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

Lylye McDonalds Body Opus journal is a good read also.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Lylye McDonalds Body Opus journal is a good read also.



Not good, outstanding.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

My bad......OUTSTANDING.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BodyOpus is a CKD.
> 
> The Anabolic Diet, by Di Pasquale is as well.
> ...



I know It is I have read the book. I haven't read Lyle's book though.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2003)

Here is Lyle Mcdonald's body opus journal for anyone interested:

http://low-carb.org/lylemcd/week00.htm


----------

